# Suprecur injections



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello hello,
I was hoping someone could give me a little heads up on the side affects of Suprecur injections. I started injecting on Day 21 of my cycle and have read that you should start your period approximately 7-10 days after injecting. its been 13 days now and nothing!! Should I be concerned??
Any advice would be great!
Will ring the nurse up tomorrow but it would be great to get some feed back from someone who is going/gone through this process!


Thanks
Almo x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

H iAlmo  
  i too am on the suprecur injections think your a day in front of me i started my cycle on day 12 and came on today,  felt bit moody before! i too was worrying and then it started! yeah best to give hospital a call to check maybe will just be a few days fingers crossed! 
How you finding the injections? 
Kirsty x


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,


Thanks for the reply!.... its all going ok so far! just feeling a bit grumpy! How about you?? hope its all going ok! when is your scan?
Almo x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi yeah same here feel a bit moody now and again and keep waking up in the night but feeling ok  
Any sign? did you call the hospital? xxx have to go next thursday for scan to see if ok to start stimming xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,


Yep!.... AF arrived with a VENGEANCE! so did'nt need to call the nurse in the end! Good luck for Thursday... thats when my scan is too! I have a blood test on Weds.
I'm actually finding that I'm more dippy than normal too! been loosing my keys regularly!   


Almo x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

ah bet your relieved!! i was worried when was a few days over! lol same here i walk in a room and forget what i've gone in there for   x 
Yeah same here having blood done wednesday and scan thursday so we're on the same day! hope it all goes well!!  what hospital are you at?? keep you posted xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Hi Kirsty,


Very relieved!    
I'm at the Homerton. first time on the long protocol! so the process seems a little harder than the short protocol that I had in the Hammersmith.
How about you? Is this your first round?? Let me know how Thursday goes for you!   
Alef


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi alef 
Yeah we're at Homerton hospital as well  
this is our first go on IVF we tried IUI last year but had to abandon cycle as hubby was unwell xx You too let me know how you get on Thursday    xx

Kirsty


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow!... small world!
Hope you have a lovely weekend!
will be in touch on Thursday! 
:0)


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

hello alef hope your scan and blood test went well? 
my bloods and scan were good so start stimming next wednesday on the 13th July!  which is a relief x
quick question i've been spotting since my period finished like for fifteen mins a day  have you had this as well? xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi hi Kirsty,


Woo hoo! Yes the scan and blood test went fine (apart from the very long wait in the blood clinic!...    and the grumpy but amusing nurses there!   
I start stimming tomorrow! and my next scan is  on the 8th!
I'm glad everything was good at your end too! I'm a little apprehensive about it all.... but really excited too!
Funny you should mention the spotting. My period lasted a little longer than usual and I have been spotting (like you) a little since, and today after the scan I've been spotting quite a bit on and off for most of the day). I think it must be the hormones!    I'm not worried! x (hope that helps)
Are you still going to be taking the Suprecur while taking the Gonal F? 
Alef x


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,
Hope you are having a lovely weekend!
Has the spotting sorted itself out? I hope so! 
AX


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef
ah thats great yeah had a long wait at the blood clinic about an hour and a half! what was worrying me was on the phone the clinic said to have bloods done by 10 but didnt end up affecting it! start stimming on the 6th and go for scan on the 13th its exciting!! 
Yeah have to continue with the suprecur but reduce the dosage. are u going to do the stims and suprecur in the same leg? 
How have u found the stimming injections? hope it going well? xx 
Touch wood spotting seems to have finally stopped!! xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi alef quick question are u still doing suprecur as well as stimming injections? how are you finding them? dumb question do u inject them same time?x  xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,


Hope you are well. Yep, I have reduced the dose of the Suprecur and am also injecting the Gonal F now. The Gonal F is soooo much easier then the Suprecur, there is not such a sting!   . I started on Friday, and so far its all ok... just feeling a little tried, but other than that, no side affects.
Yes, I am injecting both at the same time (10pm) and I found that it was just easier to alternate the injections so I do the Gonal F on my right side first and then the Suprecur on my left.

Glad the spotting has subsided!  
Good luck with the injections tomorrow!!!!   
xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirst,
Hope the injections went well yesterday!......
x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef
Yeah thank you injections went well! did them both in same leg though is a bit fiddly doing the water in four vials lol x 
How are your injections going? any news on when EC will be? xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi hi,


Great!.... glad it went well!... I was a bit nervous with my first stim injection! ;0) So far so good!.... feeling a tiny bit bloated, but no other symptoms!   
I have my scan tomorrow... so fingers crossed, i'll get an idea of when EC will be!
When is your next scan? 
x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef 
Thanks yeah seems to be going ok! How did you get on with your scan today? well i hope! 
Have to go for a scan on wed to see how things are  fingers crossed we'll both have lots of healthy big eggs    xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,


Yep... think its all going ok... I have 10 follicles!. Woo Hoo  !! She has decreased the dose of the Gonal F as my hormone levels are a bit high!    My next scan is also on Weds!   . 
Hope you have something lovely planned for over the weekend! 
Huge positive thoughts for next Weds for the both of us!   


 
x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

HI woo hoo thats good 10 follicles yay well done you!!    good luck for your scan on wednesday!! oooh bet your excited!!! 

fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef good luck for your scan tomorrow!! Hope you have big good eggs!! 
Hope your well and having a good week? xx 
Nervous about my scan tomorrow keeping fingers crossed x


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey hey!
Thank you! xxx 
Huge positive thoughts in your direction!!      for tomorrow!
Fingers and toes crossed for lots of healthy eggs! 


Alef xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi was really lovely to meet you today! so nice to put face to a name! How did your appointment go?? Hope all went well!! xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef hope your well? hope your scan went well? Am going for egg collection Monday so very excited and nervous xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi hi Kirsty,


Yes it was really lovely to meet you too!   hope you are having a great weekend!
Egg collection on Monday!!! WOW how exciting! it all seems to be coming together!   
I was supposed to have my EC yesterday but they put it back to Monday!... See you there!   
What time are you going in?? I'm there for 07.30. 
Good luck with the set of injections tonight! what time have you been told to take them??


Fingers crossed and lots of positive thoughts for some lovely A+ quality eggs!


  
x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Hope your having a good weekend? yeah same here getting there for 7.30 AM its exciting and scary at the same time ;0 
Taking injections at 11.30 tonight how about you? good luck    See you monday morning xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty! 
How are you feeling today?? 
Hope you are looking after yourself!
I'm still a little sore this morning but much less spaced out since yesterday! Lol
Hope you got a good result!!
Hugs Alef xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef yeah went ok as u said defo feel less groggy today! They collected 4 eggs on monday and got a call yesterday that three had fertilised so going today for embryo transfer !! so excited and nervous xx Hope you got a good result? and wish you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Woo Hoo! That's BRILLIANT news!! Well done you!!
6 of mine fertilized!... so going in on Thursday!
Are you going to put 1 or 2 back??
Look after yourself!


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Wow well done you!! Good luck for thursday    

We had 2 put back now fingers toes and everything crossed!! Keep in touch xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Fantastic!... Will be thinking lots and lots of positive thoughts for you both!!!
Hope you manage to take things easy for the next 2 weeks!...
enjoy decorating with your Sis!
   
Will definitely keep in touch!


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty!
How are you doing?? Hope all is well and that you have lots of lovely things to do this weekend!
I have just joined a 2WW group.... thought you may be interested in joining it! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267240.0
Hopefully I'm off to see Harry Potter some time at the weekend! :0)

Have a good one!
Alef x


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef how are you? Hope ur finding the 2ww going quick and your keeping busy? xx Good luck to you and positive thoughts xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Kirsty!,
Lovely to hear from you! How are you doing?? Did you mention you were helping your sis with some decorating?? ;0) Nothing like painting to get your mind off things! Hope you are keeping positive! x. Afraid I had a bit of a bad day yesterday.... trying to keep positive, but (as you know) the waiting is really beginning to get to me! BUT feeling much better today. Went out for lunch and shopping with a friend this morning! It did me the world of good! :0)
Really hope all is well with you and you are enjoying the beginning of the summer holidays! 
Huge positive hugs your way!
Alef xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef yeah am ok thanks you driving myself mad lol these 2ww seem like the longest ever!! how have u been feeling? xxx Keeping positive thoughts for us both xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Kirsty,


Good to hear from you! I'm good thanks!... just trying to keep busy and doing lots of things! (went strawberry picking yesterday!) and off to meet a few friends this afternoon!
Hope you are keeping well and up beat! its really not long now!!! sending you lots of     !
I also DEMAND that you eat ice cream tonight!... seriously!.... very important for those happy brain hormones to keep working!   
Take good care of yourself!!
   
Alef xxx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi


I should know better as I have done this all before. I started injecting Suprecure yesterday how long will it be before I am going in for egg retrieval after the beginning of treatment as I have completely forgotten.


Thanks 


cX


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi there C, I'm afraid I don't know that answer to your question but wondered if you might get a better response posting here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265845.36

Good luck
LV


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi alef good exciting nearly time to find out!! Good luck and positive thoughts and hugs for Tuesday for you!! really hope you get a fab result xxxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

You too lovely!!
Lots of positive thoughts for you too!
Hugs Alef x


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty!!
Just what to let you know I'm thinking if you tomorrow!!!
I so hope you get that BFP!!!
Huge hugs
Ax


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi Alef have been thinking of you today hope you are ok? 
Thank you,  feeling bit nervous as have had tummy cramp for over a week xx keeping my fingers crossed though xx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lots of fingers crossed for you lovely!!!
I'm going down for my bloodtest tomorrow!! Argh!! :0/
Xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thank you! am scared lol have been good and not done any hpt! kinda convinced myself it hasnt worked cos have had bad cramp most of the time but you never know!! keeping my fingers and toes crossed xx 
Good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,


I Know!..... really nerve racking! But I have my fingers crossed for you!!! not long to know now! I know, I'm terrified to test early! arrggh!! ;0)
I've had no symptoms..... so I'm at the other end of the spectrum!... :0)
Do you plan to do anything whilst you wait for the results?... I was thinking of a shopping spree down in Oxford Street! :0)


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thanks hun unfortunately i got a BFN    Hopefully we will have better luck next time!! 

Good luck and lots of positive thoughts for tomorrow xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Honey, I am so so sorry!.... 
I know how disappointed you must be!.... 
Take good care of yourself! You are strong and you will get that happy ending!
Huge huge hugs to you!
   
xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

thank you! yeah we're both very disappointed! do you know how long u have to wait before starting the next go? 

Fingers and everything crossed for you tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi hi!

The previous 2 cycles I did were the short protocol (so I did'nt have the down reg time). The consultant said to give it 3 months to recover from all the hormones. I'm not sure if it depends on which drugs you were on before!
I hope you are looking after each other!..... I wish you all the best lovely!!!
Thank you for your positive thoughts!
Hugs xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

tHANKS HUN HUBBY IS BEING A STAR AND LOOKING AFTER ME! JUST WASNT OUR TIME x i really hope and pray you get a BFP been praying for you xxx


----------



## Kirsty1 (May 13, 2010)

Hi hun saw from the other thread your fantastic news!! congrats am so so pleased for you!!! Youve reminded me not to give up hope and im genuinely so happy for you!! Keep in touch?? xxxx


----------



## almo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey hey lovely!


Hope you are well and are looking after yourself!
Thank you sooooo much! It really hasn't sunk in yet! Its so strange to say it out loud!
Its been quite a journey for me and DH, but we got there!.... and I have to say Kirsty, please stay positive and hopeful, it happened for me so I have ABSOLUTELY NO DOUBT that it will happen for you too!
When will you see the consultant next?? I would love to keep in touch!.... can I send you my email address privately on this website?? I shall investigate! 
Take care!! and hopefully speak to you soon!


Alef xxx


----------

